# Full '09 Cannondale Catalog?



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Does any one know when they will be available? Or when the frames will be available?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I guess it depends on what you're looking for and more importantly, where. My local Cannondale dealer has a pair of 2009 CAAD9's, a 54cm in black, and a 58cm in white which is the sickest paint job the CAAD9 has had since it didn't have paint. The next closest dealer (Columbia, TN) doesn't have anything and hasn't given me any information lately about anything. And I called dibs on the white CAAD9.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Where is your shop? (i live in tn)


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

My shop is in Huntsville, AL. If you fit a 54cm, they have a 9 speed Sora equipped 2009 CAAD9 in matte black for about $950 I think. If you fit a 58 and like the white, you'd have to wait. I already licked the handlebars. It's that sweet.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i really just want to buy a white 63cm caad9 frameset


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

teffisk said:


> i really just want to buy a white 63cm caad9 frameset


Word on the street is that the current '09 Cannondale book is not really complete because they've made some last minute additions so the current book won't help much, particularly for CAAD frames.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

well do you know when i could order a frame? this is lame considering i work at a cdale dealer. I am calling my rep tomorrow. but info is scarce


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

teffisk said:


> well do you know when i could order a frame? this is lame considering i work at a cdale dealer. I am calling my rep tomorrow. but info is scarce


Should have received your cannondale handbook by now. at least, we received ours a week or so ago. you can always access your cannondale station website to check availability, though they don't have all the 09 stuff listed there yet. and, of course, you can call your rep and place the order, and you'll receive it as soon as they have it in stock. I've ordered a Synapse Carbon 5, but looks like I'll have to wait until Sept or Oct to receive it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

As of now only dealer catalog is available but I have not seen an offical release from Cannondale yet.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Can anybody that has access to the 2009 Catalog tell me what the cyclocross line up looks like? I'm considering the '08 X6 and was wondering what the complarable '09 model will be like.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

According to the 09 catalog 08 models have a few more disc brake models compare with 09 release, you can contact Starnut for further details.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

fueledbymetal said:


> Can anybody that has access to the 2009 Catalog tell me what the cyclocross line up looks like? I'm considering the '08 X6 and was wondering what the complarable '09 model will be like.


From what I've learned, the 2009 X6 is Patriot Blue (again, similar to the 2005), and non BB30.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

someone please can the cataloge


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a Belgian 2009 Cannondale Catalog (all .pdfs): 

CAAD9

Six (aluminum/carbon mix)

Six (full carbon)

SuperSix

Synapse Aluminum

Synapse Carbon


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome, i think all in all the new colors and graphics look great. Except for teh orange is a little bright but teh black white and reds are nice!

for some reason your first link is nto working though? and where are the CAAD bikes?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

fueledbymetal said:


> Can anybody that has access to the 2009 Catalog tell me what the cyclocross line up looks like? I'm considering the '08 X6 and was wondering what the complarable '09 model will be like.


I'm also looking at buying a cross bike. Just looked at my LBS's 09 Cannondale dealers catalogue. And there will be 3 cross models in 09. Cyclocross 2 will replace the XTJ, Tim Johnson's signature bike/X4 with SRAM and the Cyclocross 6 will have Shimano 105, and the 3rd cross bike will come with disc brakes. No changes in the frames other then paint. What I was interested in was the BB30 models, in the 09s, the cross 2 and cross 6 will be BB30 bikes!!

The LBS employee also mentioned all CAAD 9 bikes will be BB30(I did not see that in print)!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i wish that was in english. that rival six carbon looks great...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Why would you not buy a Synapse instead of the Six? The Synapse is lighter, stiffer, and cheaper than a similar speced Six. It's not like they are not a race bike. Liquigas raced them in PR two years ago.......................

I didn't order a single one...................... or the Six alloy for that matter.

CAA9s with BB30 will only be avaliable in the custom team program.


Starnut


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for posting that, this is the first link where I can get a good feel, though the language is off - you can tell what's what.

Here is the deal. Are these frames really so much better than the current crop? I just don't know. Does the new carbon sans lugs matter that much over the current super six? I still don't get what's the difference between the six and the super six? Are both made in America?

Also, there seems to be frames coming on the market in Ebay, but they are sans forks? Do people think this is OK? Also, how much is a new C'dale fork? Can any retailers tell me?

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The supers are made in the US and the Six in Asia.



About a pound. The six carbons are roughly 1350-1400 grams for the frame while the Super HM will be ~950-1000. And they are not as stiff.


Those that are coming up sans fork are warrantys that are slightly misalligned. Anytime you buy a frame from Cdale it comes with a fork (for obvious reasons). When a frame is gets warrantied they don't send the replacement with a new fork.

Cannondale had a small crop of frames that had slightly misaligned stays or a rear brake arch that was a bit to high. There is nothing wrong with them but Cannondlae warrantied them anyway. Hell, one of my employees is riding one at the moment and I have one in my shop that we replaced.

Starnut


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Want a 63cm?*



teffisk said:


> i really just want to buy a white 63cm caad9 frameset



Look at this one, it's not a CAAD 9, but might be better.:thumbsup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannonndale-Sup...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers

Ralph


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

That particular frame has absolutly no warranty on it.

Starnut


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

That price is also really high for a frame only(no fork) on Ebay.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

STARNUT said:


> Those that are coming up sans fork are warrantys that are slightly misalligned. Anytime you buy a frame from Cdale it comes with a fork (for obvious reasons). When a frame is gets warrantied they don't send the replacement with a new fork.
> 
> Cannondale had a small crop of frames that had slightly misaligned stays or a rear brake arch that was a bit to high. There is nothing wrong with them but Cannondlae warrantied them anyway. Hell, one of my employees is riding one at the moment and I have one in my shop that we replaced.


This answers the question - I was looking at the 63cm on ebay, the one you commented on above, and it's even noted the stays are too high. I also looked at a system six earlier in the week and I called the guy and the fork explanation wasn't very good and when I asked about any papers, he was like "I don't know what you mean papers for warranty." 

If you get either a system or a super in 63cm on closeout, let me know.

I am just going to keep riding my six 13, it rides fine for the time being. Since I didn't buy the frame I bight a pair of assos shorts, man those really are nice.

Thanks


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

you know any prices of bikes starnut?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

How stiff is the New Synapse? in the headtube area? was fine in bb before.
also compared to regular Super Six, how snappy?
did they change the headtube lengths?
thnx


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Sure.

What prices are you looking for, I have the book here in front of me?

The new High-Mod carbon should/does increase the over-all stiffness of both the BB and the headtube area. I suspect its not a lot but stiffer none the less. I think the main advantage is the weight loss while maintaing the current stiffness.

The Synapse High-Mod is frekin' light. The are saying the frame weight is around a G. Pretty close to an RS. In fact the lightest bike they had in SLC was the chicks Synapse High-Mod Red. That little critter was 13.9 lbs............ outa' the box. Granted, it was a tiny size but light is light.


Starnut


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> That particular frame has absolutly no warranty on it.
> 
> Starnut


I am sure everybody knows about eBay and warranty, or lack there of. But it's free to look.

There is a post on here saying that this is a dear frame ($1100 USD), I will pay a finders fee to whoever can find me a 08 60cm Super Six frame/fork combo, that will post O/S (and I end up buying). Cause I can't find one for the life of me.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## TomK (May 28, 2008)

Starnut,

Could you give me a price on the HM Supersix with dura-ace?

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll do you one better................................Here's the actual bike for next year in black.











The are doing another color as well. I'm pretty sure it's the one behind the black on in the pic.


$5999 in compact or standard and $8499 with a wireless SRM in white or black. If you were so inclined to get an SRM this is the way to do it. It's the lightest one they make and it much cheaper than buying it aftermarket.

Starnut


----------



## TomK (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. From all the posts I have read you seem to have extensive knowledge on bikes. I'm in the process of buying a new bike (09) and I have narrowed my choices down to the Supersix and Lapierre X-Lite HM I have test drove both (08) and they both fit and feel great. At this point I do not know which one to choose. 

Do you have any helpful input. I currently do not race but train hard and average about 220miles a week. 

Thanks


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^ :::drooool::::

What are the price points for the Six Carbons? Are they essentially the same as the SuperSix but with a lower-level carbon? Thanks!


----------



## colins (Aug 26, 2007)

Starnut: I was just at my dealer, looking at the book, and noticed it does not list a SuperSix 2. Do you know if Cannondale is planning on offering this (assuming Force)? Otherwise, the price jump from $4k to $6k is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

The SixCarbon Rival price and the Caad9 frameset price?
Thanks


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

*Another one bites the dust...*

I see all carbon frames except Super Six are compact geometry. It probably a matter of another year before Super Six is also compact geometry. 

Cannondale was one of the rare manufacturers left that still made traditional geometry frames, and one of the reasons why I bought Synapse Carbon. Too bad, it looks like Colnago will be the only one left if one wants traditional geometry or even a classical steel bike.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Pinarello doesn't look like compact geometry to me


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Why do you like trad geometry? I am attracted to the SixCarbon because of it. (but i will still get a Caad9)


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm telling you....... the six is going to be a dog. We/I didn't order a single one. They are heavier, less stiff, and more expensive than the synapse carbons. Go figure that one out.

I rode one at the show and it was all together unimpressive. Your better off with a CAAD9, or a Synapse.



The bike was orginally intended to replace the CAAD9 pricepoint. Cannondale got hosed by the manufacturer in Asia and the things ended up costing 20%+ more than they we quoted at .......... at manufacturing cost  . I forsee those things going away in 2011. The damn frame weighs 1350g + w/o paint................... that would be the heaviest frame they make. Hell I think the Caffeine mountain bike frames are lighter than that and I know a Taurine frame weighs 1200.

I'm telling you; I love Cannondale but a Cannondale that is not,

Starnut


----------



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Any prices on all the synapse carbon''s.......thanks


----------



## mhcarlos (May 21, 2008)

oski19 said:


> Any prices on all the synapse carbon''s.......thanks


Am also curious about this... Also, are there any changes to the '09 Synapse carbon frame (the entry-level one) versus the '08?

Love the paint jobs on those new Synapses...


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

teffisk said:


> Why do you like trad geometry? I am attracted to the SixCarbon because of it. (but i will still get a Caad9)


I grew up riding steel bikes with beautiful slender thin tubes and that nice traditional design where shapes just "flow" nicely and even the quill stem and handlebars flow together in a single continuous line (when viewed from the side).

4 - 6 times larger tubes of today's carbon bikes don't strike me as beautiful, and add compact geometry and they look like crap .


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

ralph1 said:


> I am sure everybody knows about eBay and warranty, or lack there of. But it's free to look.
> 
> There is a post on here saying that this is a dear frame ($1100 USD), I will pay a finders fee to whoever can find me a 08 60cm Super Six frame/fork combo, that will post O/S (and I end up buying). Cause I can't find one for the life of me.
> 
> ...



Oh...... I was referring to that frame in particular................ I know that _that_ frame has been warrantied already.

Starnut


----------



## TomK (May 28, 2008)

Hey Starnut,

Did get a chance to test ride the supersix hm at the show you attended where you tested the sixcarbon? If so what did you think?

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it feels like the current super. They say it's a little light and little stiffer with the high mod carbon and no lug. I believe it. I'm not that heavy though so........... take it for what its worth.

Lighter at the same stiffness or stiffer is better though.

I think they have something else up their sleeve..........................:idea: 

Starnut


----------



## TomK (May 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

oski19 said:


> Any prices on all the synapse carbon''s.......thanks


Dido.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Dido? The singer? What's she got to do with the Synapse?:biggrin5:


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

good one...

Has seriously no one gotten a catalog?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

<TABLE border="1"

<CAPTION><EM>Synapse Prices</EM></CAPTION>
<TR><TH rowspan="2"><TH colspan="2">*PRICES*
<TR><TH>*Advertised*<TH>*Minimum Suggested*

<TR><TH>Synapse Hi-MOD Frameset<TD>$2,129<TD>$1,999.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon Hi Mod 00 -C<TD>	$6,899<TD>$6,499.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon Hi Mod 1-C<TD>$4,899<TD>$4,599.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon Hi Mod 3-C<TD>$3,099<TD>$2,899.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon Hi Mod 3-D<TD>$3,099<TD>$2,899.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon 4-C<TD>	$2,449<TD>$2,299.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon 5-C	<TD>$2,129<TD>$1,999.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon 5-T	<TD>$2,129<TD>$1,999.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon 6-C<TD>	$1,799<TD>$1,699.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Carbon 6-T	<TD>$1,799<TD>$1,699.99
<TR><TH>Synapse 5-C<TD>$1,279<TD>$1,199.99
<TR><TH>Synapse 5-T<TD>$1,279<TD>$1,199.99
<TR><TH>Synapse 7-T<TD>$929<TD>$849.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Hi-MOD Fém. Frameset<TD>$2,129<TD>$1,999.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Hi-MOD Féminine Red<TD>	$6,899<TD>$6,499.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Hi-MOD Féminine 1<TD>$4,899<TD>$4,599.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine Carbon 3-C<TD>$3,099<TD>$2,899.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine Carbon 4 C<TD>$2,449<TD>$2,299.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine Carbon 5-C<TD>$2,129<TD>$1,999.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine Carbon 6-T<TD>$1,799<TD>$1,699.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine 5-C<TD>$1,279<TD>$1,199.99
<TR><TH>Synapse Feminine 7-T<TD>$929<TD>$849.99
<TR><TH>Six Feminine 1-D<TD>$3,199<TD>$2,999.99
<TR><TH>Six Feminine 3-C<TD>$2,349<TD>$2,199.99
<TR><TH>Six Feminine 6-C<TD>$1,549<TD>$1,449.99
</TABLE>


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

STARNUT said:


> <TABLE border="1"
> 
> <CAPTION><EM>Synapse Prices</EM></CAPTION>
> <TR><TH rowspan="2"><TH colspan="2">*PRICES*
> ...


With the declaration that Cervelo is a made in Asia frame, it seems odd to me that Cannondale is now selling a made in asia bike at 7k and made in asia frame at 2k. I don't want to open this up to Asia v US frame manufacturing, however, I just loved that C'Dale was building all their aluminum, then six 13, then system six, then super six frames here in the US. I was border line OK with the first synapse, but it is obvious it was a sign of things to come. Too bad - those guys never should have gone public and started building quads and motorcycles - that killed the company.


----------



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> <TABLE border="1"
> 
> <CAPTION><EM>Synapse Prices</EM></CAPTION>
> <TR><TH rowspan="2"><TH colspan="2">*PRICES*
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## mhcarlos (May 21, 2008)

Thanks starnut!

Interesting. If the entry-level Synapse Carbon 6 is speced the same as the '08 Synapse Carbon 5, then the '09 Synapse actually got a little cheaper...


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

Just to clarify, the super six is still "Handmade In USA" correct?

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yes the Supers are made in Bethel.

Starnut


----------



## beaker151 (Feb 11, 2004)

*SuperSix Frame set price?*

Ok just like many of you out here I have been extensively covering the web for all the 2009 cannondale information possible. I was just wanting to know if anyone knows what the 09 supersix frame set pricing will be. I have an 05 six 13 that I am ready to transition away from to go the BB30 route. I called Cannondale about 3 weeks ago to utilize there frame swap program that I just found out about, but I have to wait for the 09 release first.

So now i have a little time and was looking at either the Synapse HM or SuperSix but would like to know what the ballpark frame pricing is to I have an idea of what the discounted price will be with the frame swap.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Super6-HM frameset price is $3399 advertised and $3199 suggested. 


I don't know what the trade in price will be though as, you mentioned, they have not released the official warranty/crash/trade in replacement pricing yet. Budget in some $ for the SISL cranks as well.

Starnut


----------



## beaker151 (Feb 11, 2004)

Starnut:

I just got my hands on a set of the aluminum hollowgrams with less than 400 miles on them and they are in exceptional shape. I would use these with a ceramic bearing upgrade so going the budget route.

Can you tell me what is the differences between the Synapse HM and Synapse SL are. I have an option of getting Synapse SL liquigas with Mavic R-sys wheels and dura ace groupo but carbon hollowgram cranks with less than 300miles for about $1000. I was considering just swaping out the cranks to the aluminum hollowgrams. Or swapping the six13 frame that is in beautiful shape for either the Synapse HM or Super Six. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mize23 (Aug 1, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> yes the Supers are made in Bethel.
> 
> Starnut


Still handmade in the USA, but aren't the Supers made in Bedford, PA by hard-working Steeler fans?? Sorry, Stanut, but gotta take care of my fellow black and gold family..


----------



## chrisner63 (Aug 22, 2008)

How is it possible to buy a Synapse Carbon Hi Mod 3-C for 3100€ when the frame costs 2130€... I think that the Synapse Carbon 3 is not a Hi Mod? Do someone knows?
Thanks.
USA Catalog 2009??


----------



## chrisner63 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here you can read http://www.roadcycler.com/2008/08/official-2009-cannondale-road-bike-lineup-review/ there is only two hi mod for the synapse : "The “Performance” line has two Hi-Mod upgrades to the Synapse frames. The Synapse Hi-Mod with SRAM Red is yours for US$6,900, Synapse Hi-Mod 1 with Shimano Dura-Ace isUS$4,900, Synapse Carbon 3 with Shimano Ultegra SL/Dura-Ace is US$3,100, Synapse Carbon 4 with Shimano SRAM Rival is US$2,450, Synapse Carbon 5 with Shimano 105 is US$2,130 or the Synapse Carbon 6 with Shimano Tiagra is US$1,800." It would to easy to have a synapse Hi-mod ultegra/dura-ace for only 3100$..


----------



## bmorebent (Aug 25, 2008)

*Group Question!*

Can someone tell me what component groups come on the 2009 Synapse Feminine 5? More imporantly, I'd like to know the groups on the 2009 Sex Feminine 1, 3, and 6. I'm looking at the 2008 Six13 and want to compare price points to see if I should wait and I see the prices but can't tell what groups will be on the new bikes. The Six13s I'm looking at are the Feminine 1 which has Ultegra/Dura-Ace (priced for the '08 at $2500 MSRP) and the Feminine 3 which has 105/Ultegra (priced at $1800 MSRP). That latter one is the most likely buy. Wondering if the '09 "Feminine 3" has the same components (oh and wheelset) or how the others line up component wise as well. Thanks!


----------



## bmorebent (Aug 25, 2008)

*One more thing....*

Why'd they get rid of the Six13? That might be good to know before I buy a '07. Is the new Six the same frame or is it not the aluminum/carbon combo that the Six13 is and just all aluminum (with the carbon fork of course)?


----------



## bmorebent (Aug 25, 2008)

*Fyi*



teffisk said:


> Does any one know when they will be available? Or when the frames will be available?


Please see my posts entitled "Group Question" and "One More Thing"! This is my first time posting and I think I screwed up and posted them in the wrong place in the thread. Hopefully people will see them, as I'd love the information!


----------



## chrisner63 (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.barrbike.com/Bikes and Accessories/cannondale_prices.htm the catalog


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

sweet, again almost the whole thing


----------



## sgc22 (Aug 30, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm new to the forum. I'm about to upgrade from my Trek 7300FX to a road bike - with a comfort/relaxed geometry. Since I don't want to spend alot of money (< $1500), my LBS told me about two 09 bikes, the Giant Defy 1 ($1300) and the Cannondale Synapse 5 Triple ($1200). Based upon the specs I've seen on the Cannondale, it looks like a nice choice. Has anyone seen and/or riden one yet? If so, any comments?

Thanks.
Scott


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

Mize23 said:


> Still handmade in the USA, but aren't the Supers made in Bedford, PA by hard-working Steeler fans?? Sorry, Stanut, but gotta take care of my fellow black and gold family..


 I live two miles from the C'dale Bethel site, and, as far as I know, the corporate offices, engineers, and design stuff is here. I think the manufacturing is done in PA.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad has a Synapse 5 and it rocks, esp for the $. but its an 06


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Good Question*



bmorebent said:


> Why'd they get rid of the Six13? That might be good to know before I buy a '07. Is the new Six the same frame or is it not the aluminum/carbon combo that the Six13 is and just all aluminum (with the carbon fork of course)?


 'Bent, that's a great question. While Cannondale Proper, (what I mean by that are the remaining Bethel, and more importantly the Bedford production facilities) still exists in some fashion, the company is basically now a Canadian Company called Dorel. 

The crux of Dorel are the eight, that's right EIGHT offices in China that handle production for the whole company. Those offices are in charge of "Chaiwanese" manufacturing for what is the main modality of production for Dorel. That includes but is not limited to bicycles, furniture and various other things. 

This of course does not include the total production for the whole company. It does however include production for Pacific Cycles and much of what Dorel is calling the Cannondale Sports Group which includes both the Schwinn, GT, and Mongoose brands along with what's left of Cannondale Proper. 

'Bent my impression is that the Six alu/carbon and full carbon reflect a profit driven modular manufacturing modality that will help Dorel's shareholders to ensure a greater profit for their pockets. This isn't necessarily a bad thing of course. Everyone's free to make a profit. 

My experience is that the both the System Six and Synapse along with the Six Thirteen, are much better bikes than the current iterations of the Six's. I refer you to the earlier parts of this thread where the production metrics for the Six's fall far behind the Synapse. 

But for reference here a Six frame weighs 1300-1400ish grams, while Synapes are much lighter at 900-1100ish and the System Six, and Six 13 for size 56cm usually weighed in at 1200ish grams. Clearly a Six isn't going to ruin someones cycling life but current metrics seem to indicate this is not what the market would normally expect from Cannondale Proper. However if that's the case then Dorel has done what in my mind is a bad thing. Fuk'n customers over with a less than stellar product all in the name of greed isn't cool in my book. Especially if a better product already existed, and now is no longer available.

Still, at least for right now, the bikes coming out of Bedford are some of the best a person can get. Also some of the Chaiwanese bikes as well. (Synapse)

I've yet to be convinced that the Six stands up to muster. 

Complicating things is that the market seems to be divided. Some dealers more inclined to embrace the profit driven modality of Dorel have already ordered a lot of Six's. This of course may be a better deal for both Dorel and the dealer than it is for the customer.

A lot of those dealers may go to great efforts to market the Six's as the latest and greatest thing. However there are also dealers that are more concerned with customers getting a badass bike that also does indeed make a profit as well. Those dealers may not be as agressive at marketing the Six, and refer customers to bikes that are far better deals. 

Either way, bicycles are like ice cream, everyone's got their own favorite flavor. So I encourage you to try as many as you can if indeed you are looking to make a purchase.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My local dealer will not order the Six carbon for up coming year, just Super Six & Synapse for now, and I'm glad I got my System Six last year this bike became an classis from Cannondale produclt family. As soon as Cannondale got bought I knew Dorel would move some of the productions to oversea to cut cost and improve profit margin.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

sgc22 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm about to upgrade from my Trek 7300FX to a road bike - with a comfort/relaxed geometry. Since I don't want to spend alot of money (< $1500), my LBS told me about two 09 bikes, the Giant Defy 1 ($1300) and the Cannondale Synapse 5 Triple ($1200). Based upon the specs I've seen on the Cannondale, it looks like a nice choice. Has anyone seen and/or riden one yet? If so, any comments?
> 
> ...


Both are great bikes, and you would probably be happy with either. The Defy, I believe, does have a slightly more relaxed geometry than the Synapse-slightly slacker angles, longer chainstays, taller headtube.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

bmorebent said:


> Can someone tell me what component groups come on the 2009 Synapse Feminine 5? More imporantly, I'd like to know the groups on the 2009 Sex Feminine 1, 3, and 6. I'm looking at the 2008 Six13 and want to compare price points to see if I should wait and I see the prices but can't tell what groups will be on the new bikes. The Six13s I'm looking at are the Feminine 1 which has Ultegra/Dura-Ace (priced for the '08 at $2500 MSRP) and the Feminine 3 which has 105/Ultegra (priced at $1800 MSRP). That latter one is the most likely buy. Wondering if the '09 "Feminine 3" has the same components (oh and wheelset) or how the others line up component wise as well. Thanks!



Synapse Fem/Carbon 3: Shifters: Reach Adjustment Shimano/Dura Ace RD/FSA SLK Carbon Light Compact/Mavic Krsyrium Equipe/Ultegra SL brakes


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Do you have the price of the CAAD 9 in frameset?

It looks like the CAAD 9 7 is 859.99$ so the frameset shouldn't be too much?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

As of last week Cannondale didn't have the frameset on there list. They don't know if it will be on there or not yet. But since the Tiagra bike comes in the white I am just going to buy that and order and sell the parts.


----------



## mwbrogan (Jul 24, 2008)

chrisner63 said:


> Here you can read http://www.roadcycler.com/2008/08/official-2009-cannondale-road-bike-lineup-review/ there is only two hi mod for the synapse : "The “Performance” line has two Hi-Mod upgrades to the Synapse frames. The Synapse Hi-Mod with SRAM Red is yours for US$6,900, Synapse Hi-Mod 1 with Shimano Dura-Ace isUS$4,900, Synapse Carbon 3 with Shimano Ultegra SL/Dura-Ace is US$3,100, Synapse Carbon 4 with Shimano SRAM Rival is US$2,450, Synapse Carbon 5 with Shimano 105 is US$2,130 or the Synapse Carbon 6 with Shimano Tiagra is US$1,800." It would to easy to have a synapse Hi-mod ultegra/dura-ace for only 3100$..


Looks like European model are, not uncommonly, higher spec'd, with Hi-Mod frames equipped with Ultegra, whereas in the US we have to fork out for Dura-Ace or Red to get the higher-end frame. Seems to me the best deal is on the Hi-Mod frameset...then build as you please.


----------

